# my pc won't recognize my webcam



## heartless_67 (May 3, 2008)

I just got a new computer and i lost the disc to my webcam, i found a driver for the webcam but i can't get my computer to recognize the camera,it is a micro innovations model #IC50C, if anyone could help me it would be greatly appreciated just pm me or something.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi,

did you get your driver from this site: http://www.mic-innovations.com/Details.aspx?id=658&category=Webcams&sub= ?


----------



## heartless_67 (May 3, 2008)

yes i have the driver it is just when i try to plug it and unplug it, it just says generic camera or something like that. I know that i need to do something in like the device manager to help it recognize it but im not sure where to start so im kinda just playing around with it but if you can help me with it i would appreciate it. I have been trying it for a while now and still nothing.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

if you have installed the drivers, just plug the camera in. btw, is this USB?

if it is showing some errors or any messages as soon as you plug it in take note of the messages and safely remove the USB camera. uninstall the previous drivers and download and run this:
http://www.mic-innovations.com/driver.sdrv?id=100017


----------



## heartless_67 (May 3, 2008)

yes it is a usb and that was the driver i had downloaded but now when i plug the webcam in it just doesn't say anything at all for some reason.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

ok so have you tested it with something like Yahoo Messenger, or a WebCam application that came with it?


----------



## heartless_67 (May 3, 2008)

yes i tried it on msn messenger and the little webcam thing didn't pop up.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

> little webcam thing didn't pop up -- what do you mean?


remove the camera and plug it back in. there should be a message saying USB, camera found or something like that in your system tray. now check in Device Manager if it is recognized there.


----------



## heartless_67 (May 3, 2008)

yes for both of those.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

in Device Manager do you notice any *!* or *?* on the device?

if there is none, open MSN messenger and do the following:

Make sure the webcam is turned on, if this is necessary. Then double-click the MSN Messenger icon and log on.
Click Tools, and then click Audio/Video Tuning Wizard. Click Next to start the wizard. (The tuning wizard opens automatically on first run.)
On the first wizard page, under Camera, click the camera you want to use from the list. Click Next.
Position the camera so that you can see yourself or the subject in the window. Click Next.
When prompted and if you have a microphone, position the microphone 3-5 inches from yourself or your subject. Click Next.
Select the microphone and speakers you are using from the choices or select I am using headphones. Click Next.
Select Click to test speakers, and move the slider up or down to set the volume. Click Stop when finished, and Next to continue through the wizard.
When prompted, speak into the microphone and move the microphone closer or farther away to get the desired volume. Click Next, and then click Finish.


----------



## heartless_67 (May 3, 2008)

yes there is both a question mark and an exclamation mark


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

heartless_67 said:


> yes there is both a question mark and an exclamation mark


right click on that device and click Properties. Select Driver tab. 

attach a screenshot here.


----------



## heartless_67 (May 3, 2008)

not sure how to attach a screenshot


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

heartless_67 said:


> not sure how to attach a screenshot


paste it on a Word document and attach that document


----------



## heartless_67 (May 3, 2008)

not sure still but anyways im tired i think i am going to crash so catcha later and email me if you want or something but i should be back on either later tonight or tomorrow. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

nevermind. try this driver instead:

http://www.mic-innovations.com/driver.sdrv?id=100014

uninstall the other one and install this one. 

ok now, it is almost bedtime... have a good night. :grin:


----------



## heartless_67 (May 3, 2008)

Already tried that one too. Thanks anyways though lol.


----------

